# Picture thread of MOST BRUTAL workmanship



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

We all like pic's, and comparing our work to others.

So I am starting a pics thread, this is dedicated to the hacks and fly by night contractors. 


As a framer I usually notice concrete work and framing that is sub par.


This one is from a recent house I framed. I was installing the frost walls when I shot these. 

This was supposed to be straight. :blink::blink::blink: Who does this; monkeys?


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

straight? :no:What? wow

I have never seen that bad


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

looks like a salvaged blowout..

I did that..... ONCE:whistling


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Get that level outa sight. What are you trying to do Hugh, cause some trouble? Let sleeping dogs lie:laughing:
Steve


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

What is this 'straight' that you speak of? :blink:


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

throw some caulk on it


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

They asked if I could fix the siding.

I said the only way to fix this is to tear it all off, slap the guy who put it on and start again.

They didn't want to.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Handyman special


----------



## AutumnWood Inc. (Aug 17, 2007)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Handyman special


 
Wow ! I think they got a little mixed up


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

shanekw1 said:


> They asked if I could fix the siding.
> 
> I said the only way to fix this is to tear it all of, slap the guy who put it on and start again.
> 
> They didn't want to.


* I* want to slap the guy who put that up. Why would they* not* want too?:blink:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Some of you already saw this on another thread.

I pulled sheet of rock for the sparky before I finished the drywall. The mountains and valleys in the sheetrock were explained by the framing we found in this pic.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

loneframer said:


> * I* want to slap the guy who put that up. Why would they* not* want too?:blink:


All they wanted was for me to fix the 2 places where the siding warped enough to actually come out of the lock.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

paulie said:


> Some of you already saw this on another thread.
> 
> I pulled sheet of rock for the sparky before I finished the drywall. The mountains and valleys in the sheetrock were explained by the framing we found in this pic.


Nevermind the framing, that is one sweet insulation job.:w00t:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

shanekw1 said:


> All they wanted was for me to fix the 2 places where the siding warped enough to actually come out of the lock.


 A couple of roof nails through the bottom of the panel would do the job. Hot dips, not electro-plates.:clap:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

shanekw1 said:


> Nevermind the framing, that is one sweet insulation job.:w00t:


A couple of weekend DYI shows and a 12 pack of beer, you too can have a finished basement like this one. :jester:


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

paulie said:


> Some of you already saw this on another thread.
> 
> I pulled sheet of rock for the sparky before I finished the drywall. The mountains and valleys in the sheetrock were explained by the framing we found in this pic.


HA!

Cool idea.

I've got a bunch of short pieces of wood. Maybe I can use 'em after all!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd love to post some pix, but as Leo & Ron can testify, the forum doesn't have enough bandwidth. :whistling


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

paulie said:


> A couple of weekend DYI shows and a 12 pack of beer, you too can have a finished basement like this one. :jester:


That reminds me of this comedian I heard once, talking about watching those kinds of shows and actually trying to build a house.

"Just when they start the plumbing, they go to commercial. When they come back all the drywall is on. 'While we were gone, Bill did all the plumbing and the wiring and now we have the drywall up'"

"They never show a whole house being built, just the same thing over and over. I've got 5 bathrooms and 4 kitchens":laughing:

You need to hear it.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I wish I would have taken more pictures of the hack work I run into. I seem to only take photos of the "after" shots. I regret it because hack work is everywhere and it's pretty darn funny sometimes.

Mike


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

paulie said:


> Some of you already saw this on another thread.
> 
> I pulled sheet of rock for the sparky before I finished the drywall. The mountains and valleys in the sheetrock were explained by the framing we found in this pic.


 OMG. 
Please tell me the home owner did this and not a handyman.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Sir Mixalot said:


> OMG.
> Please tell me the home owner did this and not a handyman.


A homeowner would have done a better job than that!!!!:laughing::w00t::laughing:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Sir Mixalot said:


> OMG.
> Please tell me the home owner did this and not a handyman.



Hey gotta give em a big :thumbup: for using treated plate.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks like a tight wad was one stud shy of a pancake,...:whistling

Why run to the store, when you can have your cake, and eat it too. :blink: (nobodys lOOkin)


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I posted these last year, this is from a public water pump station in a housing development that the Board of Health finally shut down. We had the Board of Health inspector convinced there was a beaver living in the water too :w00t:.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is a pic of the water :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

​


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Alright 480, you win :notworthy


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow 480, Wow.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

woodchuck2 said:


> Alright 480, you win :notworthy



If I win, I get a trophy. I'd better get my comb out.








​


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

My brother's in law's shower in his upstairs rental. You know how much an actual shower would of cost!!!??? That's $40.00 in his pocket. Man's a genius.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I forgot to mention he put that set up together for his mother. Genius I tell you!


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

480sparky said:


>


 Please tell us more about where you found the spaghetti, was it a mixture of Cat5, NMB and other and did you walk away?


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

loneframer said:


> * I* want to slap the guy who put that up. Why would they* not* want too?:blink:


 Don't they make a square thingy for that plug thingy, dude? They do? Stellar dude where do you get one? We all laugh but it's not funny that people actually get paid for this stuff, it probably isn't much but still they should get fined instead maybe even thrown in jail for impersonating a professional


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

woodchuck2 said:


> I posted these last year, this is from a public water pump station in a housing development that the Board of Health finally shut down. We had the Board of Health inspector convinced there was a beaver living in the water too :w00t:.


 Why is pipe wrench duct taped to that square tubing? For reinforcement or in case the maintenance man forgets his?


----------



## americanmason (Sep 11, 2010)

Hurry cover that back up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davy crockett (Dec 19, 2007)

Cullever:whistling


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Homemade water heater anybody?


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I found this on a flip. I was called out to "repair" the capping on the outside.

http://picasaweb.google.com/Warrior...authkey=Gv1sRgCIKHlLOxpufVkQE&feat=directlink


----------

